# GTechniq C5 or Wolf's Rim Shield ?



## 9868 (Oct 3, 2007)

As the title says really... are there any people out there who have used both, and which do you rate the best?

Also, are there any better products available for protecting alloys?

Cheers


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

imo i would have Gtech C5 have tried it and really is a fantastic product by far.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

G5 is really durable,its great.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wolfs Rim Seal. Awesome protection, easy to clean, easy to apply. Its the one for me, the great beading is just a bonus!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i havent tried both yet(testing wolfs at some point) but c5 is the daddy.
and someone i know who tested both said c5 was the far better product.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Try one which will with stand the break dust burning your protection off. Permanon helps with this google it . Maybe Gtech and wolfs do this as well you will have to ask them. The latest products out there are uping there game at the moment. Love it


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

C5 will probaly last the longest, but then it's far more expensive so it should. Both are very easy to apply though and do make a real difference.


----------



## SpeedFreakDave (Mar 1, 2011)

swissvax autobahn was recommended to me but i havent tried it yet


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Autobahn is ok but durability isn't great, about on par with most of the syntheyic waxes like collinite and FK1000p. Lovely smelling easy to use product, but also very dear.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

SpeedFreakDave said:


> swissvax autobahn was recommended to me but i havent tried it yet


In my experience, Swissvax Autobahn is a very durable 'conventional' (ie, non nano-tech) sealant. It's not as durable as a nano-sealant, but it's much easier to apply, not needing to cure etc.

Durability can be extended further by applying it over Swissvax Cleaner Fluid and it can be layered, if required, to extend durability even further.

It's laden with PTFE (aka Teflon) which leaves a very slick surface; this stops dirt bonding and makes cleaning easier.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

chillly said:


> Try one which will with stand the break dust burning your protection off. Permanon helps with this google it . Maybe Gtech and wolfs do this as well you will have to ask them. The latest products out there are uping there game at the moment. Love it


no idea on rim seal but c5 withstands 300 centrigrade.. with brake dust being around 270 or so centrigrade.. its resistant to it.
i'd imagine the wolfs is the same.. but you would need to ask jesse



CleanYourCar said:


> C5 will probaly last the longest, but then it's far more expensive so it should. Both are very easy to apply though and do make a real difference.


i'd agree on that.. with gtechniq being more expensive it would need to be the better product, to justify its cost (to me it justifys the cost entirely.)


----------



## 9868 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys... I'll be giving the C5 a go and report back in a few months.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Wicked :thumb:


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

Do you really need to use an ipa wipe before applying Rim shield or will it be OK with the wheels just being washed and clayed before applying?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ipa makes sure its really clean. oil free.. for better bonding.


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

we've had very good feedback from the guys who run the Ferraris for the Ferrari track experience day at Knockhill. They reckon C5 is the only product they have tried that prevents brake dust from burning into the lacquer on the rims.

ipa/panel wipe/tfr will all work to remove anything from your rims surface so that the c5 can form a good bond.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

gtechrob said:


> we've had very good feedback from the guys who run the Ferraris for the Ferrari track experience day at Knockhill. They reckon C5 is the only product they have tried that prevents brake dust from burning into the lacquer on the rims.
> 
> ipa/panel wipe/tfr will all work to remove anything from your rims surface so that the c5 can form a good bond.


Would love to try a sample of this stuff, when my wheels have been refurbed, anyone put it up against Wolfs Rim shield?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> Would love to try a sample of this stuff, when my wheels have been refurbed, anyone put it up against Wolfs Rim shield?


another member on here.. not sure if he wants to be named or not lol..

but in our chats he has tested both and said c5 far outbested rim shield..
he didn't like rim shield iirc.. he wanted to give me a sample to test... basically to show how bad it was lol


----------



## Mikee (Apr 13, 2011)

I used C5 last week. Easily applied and a week later my wheels are still pretty clean!

Deffo gtechniq for me


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I've had C5 on since April (13th to be precise!!) At first I only needed to use a PW to clean them and the beading was great. They are still fairly easy to clean but I now need to use brushes and APC/mild wheel cleaner now (pretty much like I used to do before C5) and the beading is much less effective.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Superspec said:


> I've had C5 on since April (13th to be precise!!) At first I only needed to use a PW to clean them and the beading was great. They are still fairly easy to clean but I now need to use brushes and APC/mild wheel cleaner now (pretty much like I used to do before C5) and the beading is much less effective.


sounds like the prep wasn't right and it didn't bond properly as i've had c5 on mine since january.. and still all i need is the pressure washer.

and they still bead like new.


----------

